# Wall of lava lamps



## Foxbat (Jun 24, 2020)

This is something I never knew anything about. I like the reporter’s suggestion about using a basket of kittens


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 24, 2020)

I've got 5 more if they need them


----------

